# 2002 Spec-V Coolant Burnoff?



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, last night on my drive home my car started overheating. I had to turn the heater on full blast to keep it in normal operating range. 

When I got home I took a look under the hood and noticed the coolant tank was like waaaay empty. So after filling it back up, everything appears to be ok, but now I have a question. 

I just had my 30k checkup done 10k miles ago, and the coolant was low then so it was refilled. I also had to refil the coolant at ~15k miles because it was really low then too. 

Has anyone else had issues with excessive coolant burnoff and what did you do to fix it? I've had all the recalls done since Feb 04 (I think). Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Terry S


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Have you had your radiator flushed and filled?


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Have you had your radiator flushed and filled?


Tustin Nissan said they had performed a radiator flush at the 30k mile tuneup


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Terry S said:


> Tustin Nissan said they had performed a radiator flush at the 30k mile tuneup


I live in Irvine! :thumbup: I don't know about their mechanical expertise. They couldn't even figure out how to set my timing back to factory specs. They probably just drained it and refilled it, but didn't fill it to capacity. You have to fill it up let it reach normal operating temperature, let it cool off, the top it off.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I live in Irvine! :thumbup: I don't know about their mechanical expertise. They couldn't even figure out how to set my timing back to factory specs. They probably just drained it and refilled it, but didn't fill it to capacity. You have to fill it up let it reach normal operating temperature, let it cool off, the top it off.


Yea, Tustin Nissan is a bit dense I think. They took 2 days to do a balance and alignment on my car a while back. I also drove by ez-lube to do a radiator flush but they suggested not doing it if it was just done, and instead getting my radiator looked at by a radiator shop for a possible cap leak or thermostat issue. They topped off the coolant for free too :thumbup: I was going to just get the nismo 1.3bar cap but at 30 bucks, thats a bit steep to me for just a damn cap...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I can take a look at it, but after 5pm.


----------



## Terry S (Nov 8, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I can take a look at it, but after 5pm.


Well unfortunatly, I am way to busy today, however I might take you up on that offer next week sometime. Do you work at a dealership?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nope. I work out of my garage. I've been building cars since 1998. I do my own maintenace as well as for family and friends. I think I'm pretty good at what I do.


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> I live in Irvine! :thumbup:


No way!!!! I'm moving to Irvine in December! Where in Irvine are you? (You can PM it to me if you don't want to publicize it.)


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

acriml01 said:


> No way!!!! I'm moving to Irvine in December! Where in Irvine are you? (You can PM it to me if you don't want to publicize it.)



Tustin Marketplace :thumbup:


----------



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

Look in the flush tank and under the radiator cap. Do you see any brownish/gold residue?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Friggin' Irvine people....


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

James said:


> Friggin' Irvine people....



don't hate! :thumbup:


----------

